# What the heck is this?!?!



## findtaylor (Apr 14, 2013)

Black Australorp. I have no idea what this thing is????? White bump with black circle in the middle.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Is it hard or soft?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The only thing I'm finding is fowl pox, but all the photos I have viewed show more than one spot.


----------



## rkendrick (Jun 11, 2013)

I've seen people with only one spot (visible spot, that is) with measles or chicken pox, so maybe this case of fowl pox has only one lesion? I don't know, but it seems possible, so isolation seems like a good choice right now. I forget about fowl pox: how easily does it spread to others in the flock? To humans?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good guess! I've never had such a thing in my birds, so it's not familiar to me, but here's some run down.

Mosquitoes and if it's FP it is a virus and will run its course and isolation won't keep mosquitoes from passing the virus along, but they do recommend isolation because the secretions from one bird can affect another.



> *Transmission*
> 
> Transmission of the avian pox virus can occur in a number of ways. The disease can be spread via mechanical vectors, primarily by species of mosquitoes (at least 10). Transmission occurs when the mosquito feeds on an infected bird that has a viremia (pox virus circulating in the blood) present or on virus-laden secretions from a pox lesion and then feeds on an uninfected bird. Mosquitoes can harbor and transmit the virus for a month or longer after feeding on an infected bird. Experimentally, stable flies have shown the capability of being able to transmit the pox virus.
> 
> ...


----------

